# Hensley Or Propride



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone have either of these? Do you like it? Anyone have one for sale. Looking to upgrade from my Reese Dual Cam to this style for my 250RS.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

fpl said:


> Anyone have either of these? Do you like it? Anyone have one for sale. Looking to upgrade from my Reese Dual Cam to this style for my 250RS.


this discussion ought to get interesting.....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

fpl said:


> Anyone have either of these? Do you like it? Anyone have one for sale. Looking to upgrade from my Reese Dual Cam to this style for my 250RS.


What are you using for a tow vehicle?


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

Towing with 04 Suburban 1500. No problems, just want added sense of security.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

fpl said:


> Towing with 04 Suburban 1500. No problems, just want added sense of security.


If it ain't broke...??


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Insomniak said:


> Towing with 04 Suburban 1500. No problems, just want added sense of security.


If it ain't broke...??
[/quote]

My understanding on those hitches is they're good, but expensive. If you have to spend the money to make it tow properly, do it. If it's working well already, you could do a lot of camping for what you'll spend to upgrade the hitch.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't address a ProPride but YES, fpl, we had a Hensley Arrow and we ABSOLUTELY loved it. Initially, we bought it for the same reason - added security. It's ALWAYS a whole lot cheaper to buy insurance than to fix what could be a really big problem AFTER the fact. For that matter - a problem (like death) could be caused that simply is NOT fixable...but could have been prevented by the Hensley. THERE CAN BE NO SWAY! Not "a little" or a "manageable amount". Because of the technology used - sway CAN NOT happen. PERIOD!.

We now have a 5th Wheel but told everyone we knew who wanted to know about the hitch how WONDERFUL it was. Several of those folks were, in turn, convinced that THEY wanted the security too and they also bought Arrows and NEVER looked back. Given the choice, I will never haul a bumper pull without a Hensley Arrow.

btw - Hensley will sell you a refurbished Arrow (which guarantees that ALL the parts are present) for less than a new one. Give them a call - we were always VERY impressed with the assistance we got over the phone. They know their product inside & out!!


----------



## fpl (Mar 9, 2011)

wolfwood said:


> I can't address a ProPride but YES, fpl, we had a Hensley Arrow and we ABSOLUTELY loved it. Initially, we bought it for the same reason - added security. It's ALWAYS a whole lot cheaper to buy insurance than to fix what could be a really big problem AFTER the fact. For that matter - a problem (like death) could be caused that simply is NOT fixable...but could have been prevented by the Hensley. THERE CAN BE NO SWAY! Not "a little" or a "manageable amount". Because of the technology used - sway CAN NOT happen. PERIOD!.
> 
> We now have a 5th Wheel but told everyone we knew who wanted to know about the hitch how WONDERFUL it was. Several of those folks were, in turn, convinced that THEY wanted the security too and they also bought Arrows and NEVER looked back. Given the choice, I will never haul a bumper pull without a Hensley Arrow.
> 
> btw - Hensley will sell you a refurbished Arrow (which guarantees that ALL the parts are present) for less than a new one. Give them a call - we were always VERY impressed with the assistance we got over the phone. They know their product inside & out!!


Thanks for the replies. I willl check into these.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I spent a lot of time this spring debating this exact issue. In the end I threw up my hands and will keep the Equalizer for another season. There's a lot of bad blood between the two companies and both spend considerable time telling you why the other guys is bad. I only wish they would spend as much time and energy to clearly explain why their's is really necessary. I'm an engineer and I could see merits to both systems... but also possible issues with both systems. As I said, in the end I was spending more time hoping the engineers at least knew what they were doing, and decided I'd rather drop that much money on something else. I might change my mind in the future.... we'll see how this summer's towing season goes...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Nathan said:


> I spent a lot of time this spring debating this exact issue. In the end I threw up my hands and will keep the Equalizer for another season. There's a lot of bad blood between the two companies and both spend considerable time telling you why the other guys is bad. I only wish they would spend as much time and energy to clearly explain why their's is really necessary. I'm an engineer and I could see merits to both systems... but also possible issues with both systems. As I said, in the end I was spending more time hoping the engineers at least knew what they were doing, and decided I'd rather drop that much money on something else. I might change my mind in the future.... we'll see how this summer's towing season goes...


Agree 100%.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Interesting take. I've been debating the same issue considering I'm taking my OB on a trip to the Smokey Mountains then on to Florida. I have worked with my Equalizer about 6 different times and I have a couple of issues I can't seem to get resolved. Needless to say, I have heard great things about both and if they are as good as they say, why NOT spend the additional $$$. Then again, when I saw the late-night infomercial on the Sham-Wows I was hooked. Maybe I'm a suck for catchy marketing


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I bought the propride two years ago, and I don,t regret it a bit! I have had sway with other hitches, but this one can't sway! With the investment in the trailer and tow vehicle, this isn't that much money. I feel absolute rock solid while towing. I tow in very windy conditions, on two lane mountain highways, and have never had any sway. Search for the Lego Hensley video on YouTube. It sounds corny, but it made it all make sense for me. I love my propride, and I will never tow without it.


----------

